# Time Change



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

This time change is driving me nuts! It gets dark at 4:30 now and the outside lights send me into this panic paranormal dissociative attack. The street lights, traffic lights,car lights. Everything! It is so intense it feels like i am in some type of video game! Have i developed some type of agoraphobia or something? Yesterday i was driving home and i started feeling the dissociative attack. It literally feels like i entered the twilight zone and my body and everything else around me is fake. I’m so sick of this. Would it ever go away!!!?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I despise winter in this part of the world (Ireland) Its grey, dark, gloomy and damp..................It is not healthy for a persons natural vitamin D levels to be depleted in this way (i.e. via lack of natural sunshine)

It basically gives me S A D.....Im a different person come spring and brighter days....

Ive spent winters in warmer sunnier brighter climates and the differenece in my mood has been unbelieveable...

So called British and Irish winters are probably the most depressing in the world...Its like the sun decides to check out and hide behind what I call the grey dome...Its a blanket of continuous cloud that has no breaks in it and also closes in on the place....Then you dont see the sun for 2 or 3 days....It sucks...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

And yes Hoping Cat your DP will go away in time....Just try to keep on trucking as best you can...

But you have got to reduce the stress levels in your life...All areas of it at all levels...

Honestly as DP sufferers we all need to slow the f**k down....Work, home, family, social life.....The whole lot of it needs to be stepped back from especially when we are feeling really ill....There is no way any of us are going to recover if we just keep adding stress....We need to actually start taking it away...

And then when we do improve or get better we need to start recognising our limits and start doing whats good for us...

There are too many people on here who have returned after relapsing simply because they got better and then dived right back into their old ways...

I said it here the other day....and im saying it again....Its those old ways that made us sick in the damn first place....Slow down and lower your bars people...

One of the best things ive ever done for my anxiety levels is to lower the level of expectation on myself....It was way too high and as a result I was never contented with anything in life.....I have now accepted that im a human being and not a machine and guess what humans do all the time....They make mistakes....Thats how we learn....By f*****g things up.......I now allow myself to make mistakes without beating the crap out of myself about it....It has done wonders for my anxiety levels...

Perfectionism is just fuel for the anxiety and DP fire.....Stop adding it and know you have limits....Just because society says you have to be rich, with a great job, a 7 series BMW under your ass and a 7 bedroom mansion to live in to feel like a success does not mean its true....

There are many ways to be a success story in life...(I have learned that materialism isnt one of them).....Being a success story in life is basically being an honest decent human being who looks after themselves their families and others who genuinely need them...

The ironic thing is by simplfying life in this way it gets so much easier and less stressful and hence the anxiety leaves us...


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

Perfectly said eddy, thats exactly why I still suffer after DP, because I set a timer in my mind when I wanted to be fully recovered and to be like I was before DP. But that has not happened (yet). False expectations caused my mind to switch to suffer mode, though no DP, but strange feelings and thoughts. I struggle with accepting that I am not like before and that is causing me intense suffering.

I just wish I did something differently in July in order to not fall in an even deeper hole than DP (for me), in which I am stuck now. I dont know what really got me here. It sucks. And I really hope for a miracle to happen.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Street lights never have bothered me, even when my DP was at my worst. in fact I find them calming, especially orange light. I have found trouble adjusting to this time change though. Ready to fall asleep at like 9:00.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Funny that fall and winter are my favorite times of the year yet it makes me feel awful. I've been slipping in and out of unreality and I've been having anniversary reactions as well. Not to mention how much I've been sleeping; I've become a narcoleptic-in-training at this point.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, I certainly feel the difference north of the wall. With regards to vitamin D, someone once told me that anyone that lives north of Birmingham doesn't receive enough sunlight during the winter to produce adequate levels. That might be a load of nonsense, but it sounds reasonable.

Scotland is generally crap for weather all year round, and this "grey dome" that Eddy talks about doesn't clear properly till March sometimes. The English complain about the weather, but at least they get a summer down there, generally speaking.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Im.in Australia its sunny and warm here year round other then winter even then we get nice days , mind you im along the coast sp we get good weather ..
Anyway I find when we have over cast weather and rain for a week I get fatigue and feel down so its linked for sure. 
We need vitamen d so if your not getting enough sun it will affect you


----------

